# Looking for a 60 Degree crossing



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw2 in the Piko catalog that they were or are, but not here for the US. a 60 degree crossing. 
But after talking with my dealer, he says it won't be here in the US for so time to come (years). Well I planned my layout to have this 60 degree crossing in it and I can't change the track plan due to the limited space next to the wall. LGB/Marklin doesn't make it, but maybe Train Li. But I don't have a link to their site. Any other Ideas or can you guys in the UK or Europe find one of these ??? I thought about making one, yet it is too complex and I need molded plastic pieces for the rail crossing over rail. It'd be better to find one of these already made. So, where do I go or who do I talk too ???

Thanks, 
Rocky


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

The PIKO 60 degree crossing hasn't been released in Europe or anywhere else either. I don't know why it takes PIKO so long to release all their track elements... 

As far as I know, TrainLine / Train-Li doens't have a 60 degree crossing. I looked at "Thiel-Gleis" too, but it seems they don't have one either.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was looking for that same PIKO 60 Deg crossover 1 year ago. I tried for the common 90 Deg 

crossover in my new G layout, but could not make that angle with out using "Less than a 12 ft Dia curve". 

Options then considered were a cobbled Atlas O turntable with 15 Deg increments or a substitution Xover 

setup using the Split Jaw lift out bridge hardware. Bridge would have a height of 0.40" using 332 rail. 

Final & best solution was to have Rodney E. in Leavenworth, Kansas fab me a custom cross 

over of 75 Deg for a price to be determined. 

Rodney Edington 
R and K RR Products 
16722 Dakota Dr 
Leavenworth Ks 66048 

913 638 8486 

I supplied to Rodney all the Stainless & PVC 332 Rail required..... 

Kindly, 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI 

PS: Rodney is a busy guy.................. I have the June 1st date in mind..........


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I got to the Train Li site, finally. 
They too do not have a 60 degree crossing, but have a 45 degree. I am going to redesign and see if I can do that and make it work in thespace I'll have. But $80 does seem a bit steep, plus shipping. How long do they take to ship ??? If this is not a oder and wait several months thing, I'll do it and go that route. 

Has anyone ordered from them before ??? How long does it take to get your track ???

Thanks, 
Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Rocky, 

Heyn makes a 60 degree crossing, has for years. 
Either as a Kit (Bausatz) or assembled 
http://www.esha-modelle.de/gleissystem/gleise/kreuzung-60-bausatz.html 

If you're interested in that, I can help you buy that if you need help with the German etc. 

Knut


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I couldn't wait for responces on Train Li's service, so I went ahead and ordered the 45 degree short crossing on-line. 
It says it's in stock and with priority mail shipping it will be here in 2-5 working days. That's just about right as I have tables to clear and start laying out track and buildings. If I was to have a golden spike to finish the line before running, it will have to be driven on the bridge in the bathroom









Sooo much to do and little time to do it in









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well the 45 degree crossing has arrived and I must say it fits close to perfect where I needed it to go








I only wish Train Li made a 60 degree, but maybe someday. For now, this one will work. I just need to move the water hearer about 2-3 inches away from the wall to sneek the branch line over and behind it. Should be too hard - Famous last words







But I am happy with this crossing. Well made too at that and I would recommend Train Li's track for use.

Rocky


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I just want to add my voice to the throng needing a 60 degree crossing. Ken S. in Phoenix


----------

